# <<<<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

kinda slow this week


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

a few


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few more


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

jus a few more


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

17-10...nice!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The boys the other night in West Galveston Bay between Sea Isle and Jamaica Beach 

Old BD party pic

Mama in the Cessna

Creek place

Some half shelled red snapper with soft fried potatos

One of the wounded vets we've had at the creek...he was blown out of his Humvee and his legs landed on his chest! They completely rebuilt his legs...very tough men!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

All I have is pics of the new camp area at the lease. Got it all cleaned up just need to move in!


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wings over Houston is coming up next week (10-16 & 10-16), unfortunately I will be out of town this year. Here is a few photo's from last year that I took. If you've never been, it's great family fun!​
http://www.wingsoverhouston.com/​


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

not all folks should be pulling a trailer, even to the Walmart.
then more Walmart oddity.
stock show pics, we turned this little fella into this.
and then we will turn him into this!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Cessna after being rear-ended on the taxiway by an inattentive pilot










Trying to take a shot of my squirming Cub Scout when his buddy totally photo-bombed the picture.










My Wolf










Dress up day for the neighborhood girls










Birthday ice cream. My boy turned 8 this week!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

A few tailgating pics at the Texans / Steelers game...the newly made cornhole boards were a big hit! As was the Italian sausage w/peppers and onions!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Fueling up the battle wagon, 300 gallons of fuel, 1500 pounds of ice









Last trip before the weather got bad last week.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Lake Travis a lil Low. 








Tx Hill Country
















Awesome BBQ "Salt Lick" in Round Rock


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Pictures from the PGA Tour event last week in Vegas, some from the tour site, some from Bears Best on Wed playing with Lee Janzen and Paul Stankowski



Very cool Desert Homes



Last picture, David Wallace from Corporate (The Office)


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Lake Conroe (A cove in Walden) low!!!
Wade fishing for reds in POC last weekend was awesome!!!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*unlimited modified*

making some minor repairs after bouncing off the wall coming out of turn 4 in our heat race during the Texas dirt track championship at tms


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The 7000's haven't been let out this year...Cleaned, Locked, & Loaded for the running of the bulls.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

BertS said:


> not all folks should be pulling a trailer, even to the Walmart.
> then more Walmart oddity.
> stock show pics, we turned this little fella into this.
> and then we will turn him into this!!


More pics of you hatrack, I mean dashboard,.......please.......sir.....Bert....sir


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> More pics of you hatrack, I mean dashboard,.......please.......sir.....Bert....sir


never know when one of the herd is going to want a lid........


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Guess I better contribute if all im gonna do is make smart *** comments.....

here is the boy from this summer with is go-to toy.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*more summer time pics*

colored bubbles anyone?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> colored bubbles anyone?


that boy looks way too much like you!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*hunting*

last year deer hunt this year dove


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

The latest in vehicle security.
9/11 Football game I forgot I had taken. Wish I would have had my good camera with me and not just my phone.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Pic i took from my office window last week and sunset at kemah


----------



## shippo18 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thought this was too funny not to share!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Some Stuffed pork over dirty rice (I CALL IT CAJUN SHUSHI)
And some fajitasss on my WOK!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Finally getting in some new equipment here at work that we purchased to transport crude oil in the Eagle Ford Shale areas of Texas. This is the first complete unit that we got rigged up and ready to go. The cost on each of these (truck and trailer) is right at $237,000, we have ordered 21 of these combos (2012 Peterbilts & 2012 Polar trailers). This is a new business venture for our company, we have always transported chemicals in tank trailers but we have never been involved in transporting crude oil. My phone is ringing off the hook every day from oil companies calling looking for trucks all over the country to transport crude.

Since I brought in this new business I was promoted to Vice President and told this crude oil business was "my baby". 

By the way, if you know any truck drivers in the Victoria, Gonzales or Corpus areas looking for a job have them contact me!  We are estimating that drivers involved in this business should gross $80,000 - $100,000 per year.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

trodery said:


> Finally getting in some new equipment here at work that we purchased to transport crude oil in the Eagle Ford Shale areas of Texas. This is the first complete unit that we got rigged up and ready to go. The cost on each of these (truck and trailer) is right at $237,000, we have ordered 21 of these combos (2012 Peterbilts & 2012 Polar trailers). This is a new business venture for our company, we have always transported chemicals in tank trailers but we have never been involved in transporting crude oil. My phone is ringing off the hook every day from oil companies calling looking for trucks all over the country to transport crude.
> 
> Since I brought in this new business I was promoted to Vice President and told this crude oil business was "my baby".
> 
> By the way, if you know any truck drivers in the Victoria, Gonzales or Corpus areas looking for a job have them contact me!  We are estimating that drivers involved in this business should gross $80,000 - $100,000 per year.


Nice, couldn't get them peterbuilts in green?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Nice, couldn't get them peterbuilts in green?


Why would we want them green?

All of our other company trucks are black but I figured that with all those dusty ranch roads they would at least appear to be cleaner if they were white.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Finally getting in some new equipment here at work that we purchased to transport crude oil in the Eagle Ford Shale areas of Texas. This is the first complete unit that we got rigged up and ready to go. The cost on each of these (truck and trailer) is right at $237,000, we have ordered 21 of these combos (2012 Peterbilts & 2012 Polar trailers). This is a new business venture for our company, we have always transported chemicals in tank trailers but we have never been involved in transporting crude oil. My phone is ringing off the hook every day from oil companies calling looking for trucks all over the country to transport crude.
> 
> Since I brought in this new business I was promoted to Vice President and told this crude oil business was "my baby".
> 
> By the way, if you know any truck drivers in the Victoria, Gonzales or Corpus areas looking for a job have them contact me!  We are estimating that drivers involved in this business should gross $80,000 - $100,000 per year.


wouldn't want to see ur monthly diesel bill...


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

she got to drive for the first time sunday, we did a lot of circles! 

Had to turn a bucket upside down for here to stand on so she could reach.

my girls.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Bon Appetite*

Cooked for my Daughters Posse ( Oilve Garden Salad, Dressing, Crusted Chicken Parmisain and a Heart attack bowtie Pasta.

Fresh Alaskan Sockeye Salmon with a Jalapeno butter n Caribbean Salad
My Birthday dinner

2cool Alabama Recipe cooked in Coca cola n BBQ sauce

Filipino Thighs n saffron Rice


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

boat_money said:


> wouldn't want to see ur monthly diesel bill...


The ends definetly justify the means on this one. They are practicly giving money away down there.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

shippo said:


> Thought this was too funny not to share!


It's funny, except that they put the Chilean flag up on purpose. It wasn't a mixup for the Texas flag.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

goatchze said:


> It's funny, except that they put the Chilean flag up on purpose. It wasn't a mixup for the Texas flag.


Why on earth would they do that??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

goatchze said:


> It's funny, except that they put the Chilean flag up on purpose. It wasn't a mixup for the Texas flag.


Why?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

boat_money said:


> wouldn't want to see ur monthly diesel bill...


Our average monthly fuel bill is about $780,000 for roughly 150 trucks.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Why?





rlw said:


> Why on earth would they do that??


Ummm.......they're aggies.

Just sayin.....


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I already posted it but guess I oughta put in here too

Finished poker table























-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Random shots today....scenery, guns, hummers, and my Grandson in his Halloween costume....."Woodie"....lmao !


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My "designer dog" at work on a recent dove hunt. She's turned in to a great dove dog, she's 100% for the season thus far (42 birds) and really impressed me with 3 blind retrieves after I knocked three birds in a row down that she didn't mark because she was busy fetching.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

My little girl is six weeks tomorrow. The wife sent me this picture this morning. First time we've caught a smile!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

My pup "Diesel"...growing up quick.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my new toy.
some mule deer here in colorado springs


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

rlw said:


> Why on earth would they do that??





devil1824 said:


> Why?





Palmetto said:


> Ummm.......they're aggies.
> 
> Just sayin.....


They were honoring this guy, a former member of the corps. It was the 1 year anniversary of the Chilean mine rescue.

It still looks funny, and why they didn't put a Texas flag next to it to avoid the humor/confusion, I don't know (they're Aggies I guess).


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> lol


That dog is awesome :slimer:


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

atcNick said:


> I already posted it but guess I oughta put in here too
> -Nick via Tapatalk


Wow... it came out nice! Nice job :smile:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

tx1911 said:


> My little girl is six weeks tomorrow. The wife sent me this picture this morning. First time we've caught a smile!


MY FAVORITE!:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The metal skiff project day 20. It's getting there. Slowly but surely.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*our pics*

Our boys first day of school this year 9th n11th grade 
My 29" personal best from august 
Family at cornerstone church visiting last jan.
Oh yea spurs on the wall decor only .


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

three car garage( exposed aggregate) and footings on the river for customer-- a few from teal season on caddo with friends-and a leg band on a bluewing teal.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Check out this bruiser


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> colored bubbles anyone?


looks like the drought has eve hit the kiddie pools!!!!!! great pics!!!!!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Another of Roxy bringing a bird back in from tonight's hunt and her enjoying some water. I think she misses the cold front from earlier this week! 

Much slower action tonight with the humidity and howling SE wind. 

Thanks for all the green for the other pics of her!

PS-to those that asked, she is a "Goldendoodle", which is a cross between a Golden Retriever and a Poodle. I shed more than she does, and I'm cue-ball bald. I have bad allergies and she was the perfect solution for me. I had always wanted a lab or a golden but just couldn't tolerate the shedding. She's essentially hypoallergenic-at least to me she is. She is almost 6 and weighs about 90 pounds. A lot of the purists, whether purist lab, golden, or poodle breeders, turn their noses up at these "designer" dogs. I'm quite fond of mine and the fact that she hunts is icing on the cake for me since she was intended to be a family dog first and hunting dog second!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Colorado last week:

From Pike's peak summit









Cumbres and Toltec Railroad Chama NM to Antonito CO


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Awesome Pics!


----------

